# Hair today gone tomorrow? anyone losing hair?



## Persian-kitty (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi

I hope this hasn't been discussed before but has anyone experienced hairloss since moving to Dubai.?

My hair is coming out in clumps in the shower, combing and just putting my fingers through it. I am in good health and can only blame the water. It is very hard and seems to be quite high in Sodium so I have installed the SoSafe shower filter. Its only a few days so nothing has changed.

Just wanted to see if anyone else has had hairloss and what they have done. We tried rinsing with Masafi for the final rinse but that didn't work either...

thanks


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

no


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Unfortunately, as you have said, the water in dubai contains quite a lot of minerals and combined with the fact that it is desalinated, it does mean that most of us have our bathroom floor littered with hair!!! Don't worry - it seems to be normal to slowly go bald in this part of the world!!


----------



## gforce23 (Aug 3, 2008)

Maybe it's not the water but a result of worries at work or something.

Head down to the nearest hair salon and ask the barber to run his #0 or #1 clipper over your head. An easier solution than dealing with hair fallout and installing some filter that probably doesn't work. Just a suggestion..

Mental note to self: ship a tanker full of water from the US before arriving in the AE.


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

I am allready going bald at 32 so dont feel bad. Thats why I shave my head.


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Yeah, my hair is all around the house. Apparently, if you buy a water filter that fits into your shower head, it won't be as bad. You can buy them from Ace hardware. Haven't tried it myself (I have such thick hair that losing a bit doesn't bother me), but others swear it helps.


----------



## greeny (Apr 29, 2008)

I've been here since May last year and my hair has been falling out since. I put it first down the the heat but also thought that the water could be to blame. It's strange, I'm still losing it but its not getting any thinner I still have a good head full and no bald patches which I thought would happen at some point.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

A year ago this maaaahfuka had hair 
A year later, I'm loosing! 

It's the salt in the water when ya shower


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

Longcat says your hair will grow just like him..


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

i had the same issue when i came here first but the girls at the salon have been applying some kerastase thing and now is ok  but yeah, at first i hated it. i was losing so much and it looked all pasty and dull.


----------



## Nikitiska (Jan 5, 2009)

try to use coconut oil... really only it helped me and my friends... the situation was the same as urs since i moved to dubai.. and if u looking for easy way..it s vit. inneove...but believe me coc.oil it s better)))))))))


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

dizzyizzy said:


> but yeah, at first i hated it. i was losing so much and it looked all pasty and dull.


Señorita Nicole, 

Aqui tiene un regalo muy especial de mi para ti, espero lo aprecie 








-Joey


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

JoeyDee said:


> Señorita Nicole,
> 
> Aqui tiene un regalo muy especial de mi para ti, espero lo aprecie
> 
> ...


joey su tan agradable conseguir una habitación


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

engrishhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

bigdave said:


> engrishhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


Basically what Im saying bro is; I'd like to take MAAAAM IZZY on a gelato date to the nearest shopping center


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ok..
I was confused.


----------



## Lucysky (Jan 21, 2009)

Seems like a lot of people have this hairloss problem in UAE. My coworker said the best solution is that special Vichy range for preventing hairloss. Although that's quite costly but apparently it works.

Many people also highly praise one Japanese product. It's called Kaminomoto and comes in a range of shampoo, hair growth accelerator and some other lotion or solution, I think. It's sold in Emirates Mall opposite Carrefour in some sort of pharmacy/nature shop. Considerably cheaper than Vichy but works as good, if not better.


----------



## Netaj (Mar 1, 2009)

The answer is Permea Plus Anti-Sal shampoo. I was guided to this by Dr Mariam Coutinho who is a dermatologist in Abu Dhabi. Seems most everyone gets this problem from the water. And I can say it works well.



Persian-kitty said:


> Hi
> 
> I hope this hasn't been discussed before but has anyone experienced hairloss since moving to Dubai.?
> 
> ...


----------



## Rod007 (Jan 7, 2009)

In that case I shall never put foot in Dubai even if I was invited by the man himslef Sheik Mohamed. Thanks for bringing this up.

****


----------



## Tracy2 (Jul 15, 2010)

Lucysky said:


> Seems like a lot of people have this hairloss problem in UAE. My coworker said the best solution is that special Vichy range for preventing hairloss. Although that's quite costly but apparently it works.
> 
> Many people also highly praise one Japanese product. It's called Kaminomoto and comes in a range of shampoo, hair growth accelerator and some other lotion or solution, I think. It's sold in Emirates Mall opposite Carrefour in some sort of pharmacy/nature shop. Considerably cheaper than Vichy but works as good, if not better.



Tried all those products with poor results....
Only in the past I've had excellent results with products made by the famous trychologist Mark Birch. For years tried to find out those products.
Anyone is able to inform me any site or mall in GCC where I can buy it?
Thank you!


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2010)

Also be aware of the water you are drinking. Demineralized/purified bottled water has been known to cause hair loss. Don't drink the tap water, though. Suggest natural spring water. Evian and Vittel are two of the best and cleanest


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

What one does to the outside of your hair, has little effect of the cells that are growing and dieing to cause the hair growth, or lack of. 

There are now tests you can have done to see if you are genetically bald.  Then you can just stop with the special shampoo and pull a sinead.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2010)

Completely agree with that, so I am little surprised people have had results with hair products. Drinking water can affect it though...


----------

